# Candace Smith-beerfest/Oktoberfest



## micha03r (19 Sep. 2006)

Sie spielt in dem amerik.Film Beerfest (Bierfest).Der film spielt in Muenchen und es ist eine Komödie ums Oktoberfest.


----------



## Muli (20 Sep. 2006)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt! Also die passende Figur fürs Dirndl hat sie ja schon mal 
Danke dir micha03r, super Arbeit! :3dclap:


----------



## tom67 (9 Okt. 2006)

Tolle Frau Tolle Bilder
Danke für die Arbeit


----------

